# Shawnee kidded twin mahogany bucks :(



## Roll farms (Jul 15, 2011)

Shawnee, the doe I bought during the "Splash of Color" sale, is due the 23rd.












This is the buck she's bred to....






(I imagine my dear Freeney will look a lot like him when he grows up.)

She was ultrasound confirmed bred / carrying twins in April.

If she has twin boys, or traditional kids, y'all will hear me pitching a fit...It doesn't matter how far away you live.  If you hear screaming and feed cans being tossed around...well, you'll know I'm not a happy camper.

To make it more interesting....I have tickets to see Trace Adkins 2.5 hrs away on the 24th.  Most of my boer does go late on or the day after their due dates.
I really wrestled w/ what to do...cancel going...induce her labor 1 day early...take my chances.... 

I *never* leave this farm for more than a few hours.  This is a 'girls day out' w/ my bff....I need this.

So....I spoke to the vet and her former owner, who said she's never had kidding problems, and she is SURE she saw her bred, so the due date's not in question...she looks / acts like she's a week away....so we've decided to give Lut on Thurs. night.  
She should kid no later than Sat. morning.  I can be here to help deliver and then get the kids off to a good start before I leave late Sunday morning.

 < this is me wanting spotted twin does...or spotted twin buck / doe combo....anything but traditionals.  Please.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

LOOK at that buck!  Wowza is he flashy... 

Thinking pink and SPOTTED!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess technically I should be saying I want DAPPLES, since he's dappled, not spotted...but most people call all the 'different' color patterns "spotted"....

Her dad is a BL/WH paint, I'd even take a paint doe who carries the dappled gene....but MAN do I want one that looks like him AND is a girl AND is a fullblood. 

Oh please oh please oh please...I'll be good...I'll feed her cookies every night...I will do my chores on time...etc. etc. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.

(Totally jinxing myself, probably...)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, dappled is a more appropriate name.  The markings on his face are so striking!  Crossing my fingers and toes... Woot, baby thread season!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunning, just stunning.  Really hoping for twin does for you!!!


----------



## RPC (Jul 15, 2011)

I can not wait to see what she has.....I am praying for 2 dappled does for you. One red and one black just to keep it interesting.


----------



## crazyland (Jul 15, 2011)

Mmmm Totally in love with him! 
I am sure anything he provides is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 15, 2011)

OOHHH that male is so handsome! I have Nigerian Dwarfs - I thinks he's just too much stud for them!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

omg that buck is awesome..and i am not a huge boer fan..but wow!!! WOW!!!

good luck fingers crossed for loads of spots Dapples and girls/boy combo and healthy.....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm really excited to see what she pops out!  He really is something to look at!  Cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 15, 2011)

Boers have hairy udders, but hers is especially fuzzy. I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## crazyland (Jul 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I guess technically I should be saying I want DAPPLES, since he's dappled, not spotted...but most people call all the 'different' color patterns "spotted"....
> 
> Her dad is a BL/WH paint, I'd even take a paint doe who carries the dappled gene....but MAN do I want one that looks like him AND is a girl AND is a fullblood.
> 
> ...


Side question...
So how do you tell the difference between dalmation, spotted, dappled and ticked? They all kinda look the same to me.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

I dunno about the dalmation...or ticked....never seen that used in ref. to boer color.

Dappled is irregular shaped patches of color (sort of like a brindle)...spots are round...moonspots are a lighter spot on a dark background.
Then there's leopard spots...which are sort of hard (for me) to tell from dapples when they're young.  I'm still not sure how Freeney's going to turn out, he was moon spotted and dappled at birth, but that's disappearing as he ages...he will probably end up 'just' dappled.  He's the kid in my avi pic.

You can read more here:
http://maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 16, 2011)

Talk about breath taking!  There's no way you're going to get traditional colored kids from that breeding.  Mother Nature wouldn't do that to you!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 16, 2011)

*To make it more interesting....I have tickets to see Trace Adkins 2.5 hrs away on the 24th.  Most of my boer does go late on or the day after their due dates.
I really wrestled w/ what to do...cancel going...induce her labor 1 day early...take my chances.... *


Hey, you'll be coming to our fair if you go to the concert!    He is playing in Valpo on the 24th.  We don't have tickets though (too bad-we saw brad Paisley there a few years ago and it was awesome).   
Can you really induce labor?  I think I'd want to be there for the babies, just in case there was any trouble but if she has lidded before without problems, I'd go to the concert and see if you can just get a friend or neighbor to check in on her for you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that your buck or a borrowed one?  He is stunning.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

She was sold bred, to him...but I looked at her site today and he is for sale for 2 grand.  For what I paid for her, I coulda almost bought him...and wish I'd have known she was going to sell him b/c I would have.  

ASHS boer goats is her site, if anyone wants to see...His dad is mighty impressive, too...Fu Manchu.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2011)

OMG, I can't believe the size of that buck! She is a pretty girl. Good luck!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 16, 2011)

On facebook she is asking 1,500 for him.


----------



## RPC (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw Shawnee's kids from her last kidding and they were really cute. On the website it did say he has had all doelings so I have my fingers crossed for you. It is going to be hard for me to pay attention to the fair this week now that I know you are inducing her. I will probably be on my phone every hour starting Friday to check and see when she has them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah on her sale page he is $1500 too.  And she's with in driving distance.  Crap Crap Crap...


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well.... I danced the buck dance all kidding season this year and got 12 buckings and 16 doelings.  

So I will dance the buck dance for you.  It seems to work for getting does.  

Good luck- I have been looking forward to this since you bought her!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

On her home page she had him for 2000...she musta lowered the price.
If she'd have sold him during the sale, I coulda had him hauled to me...of course, *then* he may well have went for 6 grand.  

Roger, my luck, he used up all his doeling magic before he got to Shawnee...
I saw (I think) one of her kids, the guy who hauled her to Cincinatti for me had a whole trailer load of goats he was taking back to OH.  

Melissa, I saw Trace there 2 or 3 yrs ago, I'm pretty sure it was the same year B.Paisley played there, too.  It's a nice venue.  Saw Bill "here's your sign" Engvall there the year before that.
I don't have a close-by friend or neighbor I'd trust to check in on her for me.  I don't even totally trust DH and he pretty much knows what to do...but I have smaller hands.
I am OCD about catching / raising my babies.  I'm a better mom than some goats and I have too much invested in these to take any chances.

where's the nail-biting emote???


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually can restrain myself when it comes to the color/pattern of the month but that buck is quite something.  If Shawnee should pop out bucklings I think you'll still get something wonderful.   Ah...I love these baby watches!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> On her home page she had him for 2000...she musta lowered the price.
> If she'd have sold him during the sale, I coulda had him hauled to me...of course, *then* he may well have went for 6 grand.
> 
> Roger, my luck, he used up all his doeling magic before he got to Shawnee...
> ...


Yeah, I here you on that-love my husband but don't think he would do well with the whole birth thing without help.  He is great with the goats, don't get me wrong, but he acts as more of the labor coach than the ob   We'll hope for an early delivery so you can make it to Valpo


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 17, 2011)

I can only bet your on pins and needles waiting to see these beautys... so hoping all goes well and you get your color... I really like their Daddy he is something to look at!!!


fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

Shawnee is soooo miserable in this heat.  Anyone every given lut a day earlier than planned?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck Roll: I hope all goes well and you get healthy spotted triplet girls.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 20, 2011)

I would put some ice blocks in front of the fan for a little red neck AC but I am a big fan of letting babies cook for as long as possible.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

Normally I am, too...she's technically due in 3 days and it's only supposed to get hotter.  She has a fan...no ice blocks, though


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, you are going to have to find that balance between on time and having the heat drain her so much that she's too exhausted for a safe labor.  Not an easy choice.    


  See if you can get her to put even 1 leg into a bucket of cool water.  Should act similarly to a cool rag on a persons wrist.  




 I put gal jugs of water in the freezer and stick about 4 of them in the goat barn at the worst heat of the day to take the edge off.  We have an overflow freezer that isn't always plugged in (it's for when we're expecting a whole cow before friends can come pick up their share, etc.   I turned it on and started filling and freezing gal jugs about 2 weeks ago.  Seems to take 2-3 days for a batch to freeze so I have 13/14 in there. Need to grab a couple more.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

I settled for shaving her down....surely that helped...she had a heck of a thick coat, too....  I'll give the shot in the am as previously planned.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 20, 2011)

Fingers are crossed for both of you.      Healthy spotty girl babies   And a smooth delivery!


----------



## RPC (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so the shot works in 24-48 hours? Just wondering I have never done it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, 24-48.....  Last goat we gave it to (I think Big Mama) went  6-8 hours later though (she got it b/c she was getting borderline ketonic and was due any time), I think she was already in early labor anyhow.

I can't decide if I should give it to her this morning or tonight...ugh...decisions, decisions....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 21, 2011)

Well clearly it should be right this minute so we can get pictures before you go to the show


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

The deed is done.....shot's been given....now soon will commence the every 20 min. run to the barn b/c with the fans on I can't hear so well on the baby monitor.
There's a big note by the door to remind me to move the silkie roo out of that barn...so he doesn't crow me awake at 2:00 am.  (He's confused)

The upshot is, w/ all this running in the heat, I'm bound to drop a few pounds,


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck Kim!!!  Fingers and toes are crossed...


----------



## RPC (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck I pray everything goes well for you. I think I will be loosing some more pounds today also.


----------



## farmgirljen (Jul 21, 2011)

Anxious to see some colorful babies!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing yet.... 

LOL, I know it's too early...but MAN, do I wanna see these kids.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurry up Shawnee!   We want to see those spotted doelings!  All three of them.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

And maybe we'll hope for a break in the heat or that she delivers in the cooler part of the day


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

I kinda hope she goes into labor about 5 am....I've been getting up that early to get my garden watered / chores done anyway.

I haven't been down to check on her since about noon, but the monitor is on and I don't hear anything but the typical groaning and moaning of late pregnancy.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Still nuttin'.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

This is such a special occasion we should be having shrimp and lobster.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on the popcorn couch too!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 21, 2011)

Here in New Jersey, we are thinking of Shawnee.  Hope all goes well.  Can't wait to see the "new kids on the block".


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont even have goats but i am anxiously waiting on these pictures 
I am hoping for girls too!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Last update for tonight...unless she really fools me....

Much firmer udder, but still has semi-firm tail ligs.  Peeing A LOT.  Grinding her teeth, just generally uncomfortable.

I think we'll get babies tomorrow....


----------



## elevan (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Jul 21, 2011)

I will be checking this before I go to the fair and then after the show when I come home to do chores I hope she has them by then so I can see those 2 pretty spotted doelings.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

Still nuttin'.

Ligs are a lot softer, and she's added pooping every 2 minutes to her repertoire....

I thought I was hearing her talking to the babies like they do when in labor, but it turned out it was Togg Boy next door trying to woo his girlfriend.  (The other kidding stall is doubling as a breeding pen right now...)

84 degrees and humid....come on Shawnee, let's get this over with before it hits 100....again....


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

88 degrees and we have *no* tail ligs and very far apart contractions....and a refusal to eat breakfast...and a new obsession w/ sniffing every.single.inch. of the kidding stall.

It's gonna be today....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay!! Good luck!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 22, 2011)

Sending lots of luck and best wishes for a smooth labor and twin girls


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

I think she's waiting for it to get warmer.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

WEEEEEeeee!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 22, 2011)

If they are born traditional, I think Kim may go crazy.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm as disappointed and heartsick as I could be.  The kids / mom are fine...twin mahogany bucks...not a spot anywhere.



Anyone need a new boer buck?


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

Im sorry! I wouldve never guessed.... 
I bet they are still cute!  Post some pics!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 22, 2011)

Any chance they could produce spots or dapples if bred to the "right" doe?


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Awww, so sorry to hear that Rolls


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm so disgusted I'm letting her raise them....but I CANNOT get colostrum from one side.  It's like nothing's there.  
Wondering if she had a 'bum udder' and that's why she was sold.



I'll get pics in a bit...not feeling it right now.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 22, 2011)

So sorry.







I am glad that mom and kids are well.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

1st born




2nd born


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Roll are they brindle? I'm seeing dark small stripey lookin color on thier coats? Might just be the light or them still being kinda wet?  Possible that they'll be mahogany/black dappled?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope, they're just red.  They look like every other red kid I've seen.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww Bummer !!!!!


----------



## Snowhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Wish I could sneak in w/a permanent paint brush and getcha some spots  So sorry, and hopefully the udder issue works out too.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2011)

I truly understand your disappointment. With all the bucks that I had this year, as soon as I saw another buck, it was like, whatever. Good thing I was dam raising anyway because I just wouldn't have had the heart to bottle feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm so disgusted I'm letting her raise them....but I CANNOT get colostrum from one side.  It's like nothing's there.
> Wondering if she had a 'bum udder' and that's why she was sold.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Roll


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I've seen both kids nursing...or trying to.  I'll check again once it cools down and make sure they are getting something.  It's too buggardly hot to play 'crawl around under a bloody goat's twee w/ 2 screaming babies'.  I'm just relieved they seem to know what they're doing and she's accepted them.

All 3 are for sale....anyone want 'em?  (I don't like horned does, and def. don't need 2 more red bucks).


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

I might be interested in a buck kid, keep me updated.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

If you'd take him as a bottle baby, come 'n get him....I'm talking to the breeder about buying Kung Fu Panda and need the money, LOL
BYH discount price - $400.00 ea.


----------



## amyquilt (Jul 22, 2011)

OH how I would love to buy the first born little fella!!!! He would have to be flown, though. I would also have to convince hubby. Does anyone know what age is the youngest you can ship a goat on Continental airlines?

Also, if I get him, can you de-horn him before shipping?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

Roll - I'm sorry.  That bites.  Mom and healthy babies is a good thing but I can just imagine the disappointment when we were all expecting lots of spots.  She must have overheard something about spotted babies - ya know, Doe Code and all.

Good news, though - girls night out this weekend, right?  I hope you have a great time at the concert and you're able to drown your sorrows a bit!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope, they're just red.  They look like every other red kid I've seen.


I dunno about that, Rollsy..  I see some darker blotches on there -- could be birth wetness goo or whatever -- but my most colorful doe started as red/brown with slightly darker brown spots and ended up tan with cream spots as an adult..  When she was just a few months old, you could run your hand backward through her coat and she was a *completely different color* in her undercoat..  When that grew out fully, well...um...she was kinda like a photo negative of what she used to look like, if that makes sense.

These bucks could pull a stunt like that..  Those darker blotches look awfully familiar to me!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry about the disappointment-they are still cutie pies!  How big is are they full grown, say compared to a Lamancha?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 22, 2011)

I would second letting them totally dry off and waiting a day or three and seeing what they look like in good strong daylight.  That second buck really looks like he'll have other colors coming through.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree.  Both of them seem to have some black spotting.  They are both good looking babies either way.  Too bad they have danglies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> When she was just a few months old, you could run your hand backward through her coat and she was a *completely different color* in her undercoat..  When that grew out fully, well...um...she was kinda like a photo negative of what she used to look like, if that makes sense.


I've had a couple kids by our chocolate buck do that too.  Most recently we had a kid born a dark chocolate chammie and now at 3 months she's cream and dark gold (where her black shading would be if she was a regular chammie.)  At birth you almost couldn't tell she was anything except a regular broken chammie except I *know* most of the kids from my chocolate buck that look black at birth are going to be chocolate so I'm already looking for it.

Sorry Roll!  I know that's a major disappointment for ya.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 22, 2011)

well, bugger.  


> ..but I CANNOT get colostrum from one side.  It's like nothing's there.
> Wondering if she had a 'bum udder' and that's why she was sold.


I hate when people won't be honest about the animal they're selling.  Then you have to wonder if she was actually bred to the buck they said she was, etc. etc. etc.

I am happy that the birthing went well and the animals are healthy other than that udder.  I am sorry that this is a "trifecta" of disappointment. May you find joy and spots soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah...so far I'm having better luck making my own spots, but only w/ % boers....these were my shot at fullblood dapples.

I have a red / wh dapple (bought, not born here) but I'm not sure she's going to make the cut.  She's the same size as Nubians that are younger than her by 2 or 3 mos.  Clean fecals, just not growing like a boer should. 

I'm tellin' ya guys....these boys are red.  Gonna have a darker dorsal stripe like Bullet did as a kid, but there are no spots / dapples / moonspots, etc.  Freeney, Peyton, Moonie, etc....were born w/ their dapples.  

Plus both are 4 teated....

The other side of the udder has a very small amount of colostrum now, but not the flow the other side has.  The good news is both boys have full bellies so apparently they're sharing the 'good' teat.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 22, 2011)

Dang...   I was hoping you'd see some spots....
I do like that color tho.... but yea what a let down.
Glad they are getting enough to eat, that has to be a relief...

Are you still thinking about buying Kung Fu?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 22, 2011)

Only if I can sell these boys.  Right now I have 5 boer boys.  My dh would kill me....


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## RPC (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got home from the fair. It was a looong day and I just saw the kids......I am soooooo sorry even though they are cute it is not what you wanted I know. Hopefully you will get some from Payton and Reggie again this year.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to hear mom and kids are healthy.  Sorry about the spots.   I know how disappointing it can be when breeding for color.   I've read a lot, not about goats, but bunnies and it can be frustrating.  That's why I'm sticking with Solids!   LOL!  But that also comes with disappointments I hear.  

It happens.  Don't give up on your spots!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh man, that's really a bummer.


----------



## RPC (Aug 12, 2011)

Are those boys growing pretty well. I would think they are getting big. I know they might not be nice spotted ones but I wonder if they would produce some spotted kids?


----------

